# GE Profile Ref Condenser Fan Wiring



## erolo (Apr 24, 2013)

I need to directly connect the replacement condenser fan to the 12V DC circuit. The ref circuit connector came off and I can't reconnect.

Replacement fan has 4 wires, Blue/Red/Yellow/White. The ref circuit has 3 wires, Red/Orange/White.

Any suggestions on how to match the wires?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

Model# of the refrigerator?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php
Part# of the part you purchased?

jeff.


----------



## erolo (Apr 25, 2013)

GE profile Ref PFS22S1BSS

Panasonic UDQT24LG3 Fan

Thanks for your reply


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 25, 2013)

> PFS22S1BSS



That may be PFS22SISBSS



> Replacement fan has 4 wires, Blue/Red/Yellow/White. The ref circuit has 3 wires, Red/Orange/White.



Fan motor does show an 4 wire connector.






Condenser fan motor

I found a diagram, but the forum won't let me up load it.....I will post tonight once I get home.

jeff.


----------



## erolo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you Jeff.  I look forward to your response.
Erol


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Diagram...
http://www.applianceaid.com/pdf/31-51651-GE-PFS22SISBSS.pdf

This may help...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7m2XWHqr-n4

jeff.


----------



## erolo (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Jeff. All looks good! 

Erol


----------

